# Generator



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

BTW, liftgate not lifegate

Also really only need 20kw 1 phase, just needs to be reliable


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

Building voltage is 120/208


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

How are your 3 phase ac's and welders going to run on single phase?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My guess is the welders are single phase, but the condenser won't do to well without it. Then its a question of backing up all of it or just selected circuits. 20kw-27kw liquid cooled would probably keep the heat and lights on, probably computers. Guessing light to run it all all the time. Bigger is usually better.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

You need to do a load calculation to determine what size generator you need.


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

the client called again and he actually just wants to run the lighting, computers, fuel pump, gas forced hot-air. No welder or AC. All 120v I will be doing a load calculation after I visit tomorrow to determine size, but 25kw probably. This is really more of a brand recommendation / is this possible question? Will I be able to buy one of these without becoming a dealer? Have any of you done what I'm proposing. I also want to be sure to put in something 100% reliable.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Most supply houses can get you what you need, but you need to tell them what you want and once you get it, you own it. Reliability with any brand starts with a proper install. Proper sizing and wiring, followed by adequate gas supply and piping. Anything else creates problems. Proper maintenance is key too. Block heater would help as well.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Have the owner order a record of a few years of their yearly power consumption.

Seems obvious to you but no mention was made of future cost of ownership.

Service contracts are a big part of the the sale, they seem to be sold here
in one of three ways. It's yours with a 1 year usually limited warranty; 
It's yours and will service on a yearly fee w/ load test, it's just 
yours have at it, call us when your need us...

It's called a request for proposal, you determine the number and your office asks any respective company's for their pitch IE price. They don't have to reveal your client, yet.

I don't understand why an engineer isn't involved due to the nature of the business, just me thinking out loud.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

ElectriPat said:


> the client called again and he actually just wants to run the lighting, computers, fuel pump, gas forced hot-air. No welder or AC. All 120v I will be doing a load calculation after I visit tomorrow to determine size, but 25kw probably. This is really more of a brand recommendation / is this possible question? Will I be able to buy one of these without becoming a dealer? Have any of you done what I'm proposing. I also want to be sure to put in something 100% reliable.


At my Airport we have 30 generators of different sizes. The brand names I can think of off the top of my head are Generac, Caterpillar, Cummins, Kohler and one Waukesha. The biggest problem was the lack of maintenance and exercising of the equipment. None of the brand names stands out as being one to avoid. The Waukesha was my favorite. Installed in 1956 was an inline eight cylinder that ran on natural gas or CNG. It's gone now, was a 4160V never had a problem with it. You will find that Caterpillar and Cummins are stingy with processor/logic information. Basically, you have to have one of "their" people come out on a service call.


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, so a kohler 30rcl was selected to run a critical load panel. Now I'm trying to figure out how This standby generator automatic transfer switch can integrate with the solar grid tied system That they currently have tapped in at their 500 amp main. No one i have asked has a clue, including the salesman. According to my logic the solar backfeed will look like utility power even if the grid goes down, or worse maybe the solar backends the generator.


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

=backfeed not backend


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

ElectriPat said:


> Hey, so a kohler 30rcl was selected to run a critical load panel. Now I'm trying to figure out how This standby generator automatic transfer switch can integrate with the solar grid tied system That they currently have tapped in at their 500 amp main. No one i have asked has a clue, including the salesman. According to my logic the solar backfeed will look like utility power even if the grid goes down, or worse maybe the solar backends the generator.


The solar should shut down when grid power goes away.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The grid tied ones I’ve seen, with the loss of utility power, the solar shuts down. If you are using a selected circuit panel, the transfer switch is going to keep the solar and utility from seeing the generator anyway.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The solar needs to go on the grid side of the transfer switch, not on the load side.


----------



## MTwires (Apr 27, 2020)

*Solution*

Ultimately, you would need to load a calculation to decide on the size of a generator.


----------

